# Advice request from the UK



## Squareleg (Jul 12, 2005)

I've been referred here from the New York board. I will be visiting the USA on business and I find that I may have a couple of days to myself in the New York area. I think that I will be staying at River Edges and Mahwah. I will have a travel rod (3 pound test curve and an ABU 5500 loaded with 10 pound line.) Is there any fishing available near to where I will be staying – if only to go and watch or meet people? Please excuse my ignorance of your Geography – but I’ve never visited the US before.

With best wishes from the UK


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*advice*

Those Jersey fellows don't seem to like to give up their fishing spots. If you make it to Virginia we will take you fishing.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*I Googled it and*

found a beach at Nyack. http://nysparks.state.ny.us/parks/info.asp?parkID=62

I'm sure the NJ guys have a better suggestion, but at least this could be a start.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Squareleg , seeing as you are staying in North Jersey , i would recommend a trip to Staten Island ,NY and fish Great Kills national seashore park or Fort Wadsworth . This is bay fishing which will give you a shot at Striped Bass , Bluefish , Weakfish and Fluke from the beach . 
Several mile north of there you could fish Liberty State Park , NJ . for similar species with a full view of Manhattan and the Statue of Liberty .
If you have the time you could travel further south in New Jersey to Sandy Hook or Island beach state park , same species again . Further south again but you have to watch out for swimmers as the beaches are usually closed to fishing during the day , you can try Long beach island ,Brigatine , Corsons inlet , here you will get a shot at Kingfish , Croacker and what we have been targeting now , Brown sharks (similar to a large Tope )


----------



## Squareleg (Jul 12, 2005)

Gentlemen - many thanks for your advice – this is very helpful and much appreciated. Hopefully I’ll manage to get away from my colleague who will, no doubt, be in a shopping frenzy! It sounds like Liberty State Park could be worth it for the view alone. I also think that my little travel rod may be a bit too flimsy for shark fishing!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Squareleg , I had a few more Brown sharks over the weekend . One of them was on a powertex bass and 5500 reel with braid . Great fight with a 40lber . my other rod I use to specifically target them is a zzippy 3500 and avet sx with 15lb mono . You could get by with a 6500 or penn 525 no problem if you have one .


----------

